# All Slavic languages: to/at the post office



## kloie

I would like to know how to say:
to the post office and at the post office.
for example
Sandra is at the post office
Sandra is going to the post office
thanks in advance


----------



## LilianaB

Sandra jest na poczcie.
Sandra idzie na poczte. Polish.


----------



## Brainiac

Serbian:

Sandra is at the post office -> Sandra je u pošti / u poštanskom uredu. (Locative)
Sandra is going to the post office -> Sandra ide u poštu / poštanski ured (Accusative) / Sandra ide do pošte / poštankog ureda (Genitive) / Sandra ide ka pošti / poštanskom uredu. (Dativ)


----------



## LilianaB

Sandra nahoditsya na potchtiye. 
Sandra idiot na pochtu. Russian - it should be spelled in the cyrillic, though. i do not know if you read cyrillic. Russian.


----------



## osemnais

Sandra is at the post office = Сандра е в пощата
Sandra is going to the post office = Сандра отива на пощата


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

to the post office = na poštu

Sandra ide na poštu.

at the post office = na pošte

Sandra je na pošte.


----------



## itreius

_Sandra je na pošti._

_Sandra ide na poštu._


----------



## kloie

yes, I read cyrilic.


----------



## kloie

yes, I read cyrilic.so 
so in serbian and croatian i can use u or na?


----------



## Brainiac

In Serbian, "na poštu" can't be used in your example. It would be literally (in Serbian) "on the post".
But you do say, for example, _nositi paket na poštu_ -> package to be sent by a postal service, you go to the post to send a package

I gave you three possible translations of - *to go to the post office*, but I believe all others gave you the translation of my first example - ide *u* poštu (poštanski ured).
I understood you asked this because of the word cases, so I wrote both prepositions and the word cases which follow them.


----------



## Brainiac

But you can say:
I'm going to the river. = Idem na reku / Idem do reke.
I'm going to the village = Idem na selo (on vacation) or  Idem u selo (<-where are you going?)


----------



## VelikiMag

kloie said:


> so in serbian and croatian i can use u or na?


_Na poštu_ is indeed used in some dialects, but I advise using _u_ here. When it is about an institution/building, it is usually _u_. Some exceptions are _na fakultetu, na stanici, na aerodromu, _etc.


----------



## Brainiac

Idem na stanicu. Ja sam na stanici.
Idem na aerodrom. Ja sam na aerodromu.

Idem na fakultet. Ja sam na fakultetu.

******
_Pošao sam na fakultet_ (upisao) - I've entered collage 
_Idem na fakultet_ - I go to collage (attend)


----------



## VelikiMag

But: _Voz ulazi u stanicu. _


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

Sandra is at the post office. = *Sandra je na pošti.
*
Sandra is going to the post office. = *Sandra gre na pošto.*


----------



## Duya

VelikiMag said:


> When it is about an institution/building, it is usually _u_. Some exceptions are _na fakultetu, na stanici, na aerodromu, _etc.


Indeed. Roughly, when the place is perceived as large, with open space, _na_ tends to be used: there is also _na stadionu, farmi_. However, _u_ might be used with the same, to stress the physical location relative to the building: _Ljudi ulaze u aerodrom/stanicu/stadion._ On the other hand, some just escape any logic: _u luci, na institutu._


----------



## Azori

Czech:

Sandra is going to the post office. = Sandra jde na poštu.

Sandra is at the post office. = Sandra je na poště.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> Sandra jest na poczcie.
> Sandra idzie na poczt*e*. Polish.


Sandra idzie na poczt*ę*. You forgot the ogonek. Please make more of an effort to type Polish diacritic marks, everyone else does. It makes a difference.


----------

